# Does anyone know of any trustworthy and good immigration companies/agents?



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, Wendy here, just wondering does anyone know who i can go to for help with immigration to Canada, were thinking were just going to go with an agency so we can get this done ASAP and properly. 

I got a call today from Globalvisas. Does anyone know of then or used them that can give me some advice about them?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,
Wendy:confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wendy82 said:


> Hi, Wendy here, just wondering does anyone know who i can go to for help with immigration to Canada, were thinking were just going to go with an agency so we can get this done ASAP and properly.
> 
> I got a call today from Globalvisas. Does anyone know of then or used them that can give me some advice about them?
> 
> ...


Are you sure you want to spend many thousands of dollars having someone check the forms you'll have to fill in? Because, for the most part, that's all they'll do for you.
May I ask what you/partner do for a living? Immigration to Canada is mostly employment driven. If you have the skills for jobs in demand in Canada you may well qualify for Permannent Resident status which would have you in Canada in 6-8 months.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wendy82 said:


> Hi, Wendy here, just wondering does anyone know who i can go to for help with immigration to Canada, were thinking were just going to go with an agency so we can get this done ASAP and properly.
> 
> I got a call today from Globalvisas. Does anyone know of then or used them that can give me some advice about them?
> 
> ...



Try googling "globalvisas" before you do anything further

jo xxx


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Wendy 

I would personally do the paperwork yourselves. We have just finished ours and it wasn't too bad. We have double checked and tripled checked to make 100% right, and saved about £1500 by not using a company.

I would honestly try and do yourself, the forms are all self explanatory 

Lisa


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Are you sure you want to spend many thousands of dollars having someone check the forms you'll have to fill in? Because, for the most part, that's all they'll do for you.
> May I ask what you/partner do for a living? Immigration to Canada is mostly employment driven. If you have the skills for jobs in demand in Canada you may well qualify for Permannent Resident status which would have you in Canada in 6-8 months.


Hi again Auld Yin, i have spoken to you before and you have been a GREAT help. Jimmy is a qualified carpenter and is on the list. 

I actually spoke to an agency two days ago and basically they have told me they will do everything for me for €1750 which i thought is very reasonable considering i thought it was going to cost about €5000. But i have mixed feelings on this. 

They have said they will sort out the visas, find work, accomodation, schools, set up bank acc's, etc etc BUT they were VERY eager which kind of threw me a bit because i was then left thinking, why are they so keen? (maybe is isnt all as hard as i thought) 

BUT i do have children and i am very worried about landing in Canada and not having a place to live or work etc. Plus we have to have 14,000 to show. I asked do we have to have to have that amount of funds if we can get a sponsor for work and he said i should NOT go down that route as its way to complicated and takes a long time.

What do you think?


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> Try googling "globalvisas" before you do anything further
> 
> jo xxx


Hi Jo, i did and they seem like a reputable agency, BUT they are very keen. But they are offering a great package for what i thought was going to cost alot more!

Plus its the comfort of knowing that the kids will have a place to lay their heads the day we land. Oh decisions, decisions.:confused2:


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Hi Wendy
> 
> I would personally do the paperwork yourselves. We have just finished ours and it wasn't too bad. We have double checked and tripled checked to make 100% right, and saved about £1500 by not using a company.
> 
> ...


I know Lisa, but now you have filled out the forms do you still have to find work, and somewhere to live? This is my worry with the children being so young, i want to have this sorted before we get there. 

Maybe i need to chill out a bit, i am the queen of organisation and i think i may have got to wrapped up in trying to sort everything out yesterday lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wendy82 said:


> Hi Jo, i did and they seem like a reputable agency, BUT they are very keen. But they are offering a great package for what i thought was going to cost alot more!
> 
> Plus its the comfort of knowing that the kids will have a place to lay their heads the day we land. Oh decisions, decisions.:confused2:


I dont know too much about these agencies???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Maybe your google shows different things to mine LOL!??????????? I personally think its got to be easier and better to find schools, accommodation etc on your own - you know what you want. Once the visa is sorted, all you need to do is what an agent would do and thats phone up, e-mail, look at pictures, narrow things down and eventually go and look????? And of course this forum will help - for free lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> I dont know too much about these agencies???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Maybe your google shows different things to mine LOL!??????????? I personally think its got to be easier and better to find schools, accommodation etc on your own - you know what you want. Once the visa is sorted, all you need to do is what an agent would do and thats phone up, e-mail, look at pictures, narrow things down and eventually go and look????? And of course this forum will help - for free lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I see what your saying lol I think i need to seriously take you up on that advice Jo. (i asked jimmy to google, the only thing he had to do, wont be doing that again)


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

wendy82 said:


> I see what your saying lol I think i need to seriously take you up on that advice Jo. (i asked jimmy to google, the only thing he had to do, wont be doing that again)


Wow, im glad i thought the 12 missed calls when i got out of work was a bit dodgy, phew, thanks for that Jo. XXX


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

wendy82 said:


> Hi again Auld Yin, i have spoken to you before and you have been a GREAT help. Jimmy is a qualified carpenter and is on the list.


You might want to have a look at what carpentry entails in Canada before deciding. A number of the people have Kids who are looking to 'the trades' as a future career. However carpentry is possibly the least popular as the vast majority of the work is building the wooden forms for concreting on construction sites. There doesn't seen to be much in the way of Joinery/cabinet work.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

JGK said:


> You might want to have a look at what carpentry entails in Canada before deciding. A number of the people have Kids who are looking to 'the trades' as a future career. However carpentry is possibly the least popular as the vast majority of the work is building the wooden forms for concreting on construction sites. There doesn't seen to be much in the way of Joinery/cabinet work.



My understanding of it, and maybe im wrong is that we can enter using jimmy's qualification as a carpenter BUT he doesn't actually have to work as a carpenter when he gets there. Which is good because he actually worked in construction for 10 years prior getting his qualification.

So hopefully if carpentry doesn't work out he will be able to get work in other areas ie concreting, plastering blocklaying etc....................that's the plan, fingers crossed


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wendy82 said:


> My understanding of it, and maybe im wrong is that we can enter using jimmy's qualification as a carpenter BUT he doesn't actually have to work as a carpenter when he gets there. Which is good because he actually worked in construction for 10 years prior getting his qualification.
> 
> So hopefully if carpentry doesn't work out he will be able to get work in other areas ie concreting, plastering blocklaying etc....................that's the plan, fingers crossed


I believe (could be wrong though) that to use an occupation for a PR application one has to have 9,000 provable hours working in that trade/occupation as a journeyman.


----------



## Sean77 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all.I am very new to this.I started speaking to GlobalVisas and they assured me as well as any sales person could but how do I know if I am being tricked? You hand over your money and pray.They say I am on a list of required skills which is not part of the "skilled labour" list.That is apparently closed for now untill May 2013 but they say they can find me a job and get visas done etc.How do I trust people with so many stories going around about them taking money and doing nothing.I dont want to do it on my own.I don't think I will find a job on my own ,let alone be able to do all the paperwork when I have never done it before.Who has the time anyway.
Anybody used Globalvisas to go to Canada from South Africa? Any advice?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Try talking to. www.wildyimmigration.com/


----------

